# lathe belt changing?



## Adkpk (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesn't seem right to me but the only way I can see to install a new belt on my lathe is to press the bearing out? Does anyone with a lathe know what it takes to remove the pulley from the bearings to get the belt around it? It's a real old craftsman. Should I just whack on one end with a hammer?


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of lathe wood or metal a pic would help.My old craftsman wood lathe you have to take off the gaurd.


----------



## glennschumann (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't press or pound them out if they are in good working order. There is a product called "Link belt" that I used on my lathe. It is a "V" belt that gets assembled kind of like a regular chain. You can assemble it around the shaft without removing it. I think Rockler or Woodcraft have them available. You buy them by the foot or inch. Supposedly this product reduces vibration too.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow. 
Thanks glenn I think that might be a good solution.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Wood or metal lathe??*

If its metal here is a link that will help

http://www.atlas-press.com/tb_12bg.htm

Just out of curiosity,,why ask this on a chainsaw milling forum??


----------



## hazard (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there a chance of unbolting the motor and lifting it up?

I have to do this on my lathe

Chris


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, hold the phone on this one gents. 

It just seems, to me, a lot of work to replace a belt if I have to press the shaft out to get the belt around the pulley. Seem to me a good way to find trouble.

I was being vague because I thought there might be a magic answer which the "link belt" is but WOW that stuff is costly. 

Why on the milling forum? I don't know. 

Wood lathe gents. Wood: milling. Metal: chainsaw. 

I'm going to get pics but might not come back online till later today.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 23, 2009)

Bob, sniff around google with your lathe model and what you need to do, chances are somebody might have done it already. 
You might not have to press anything out, might just be retainers or loosening set screws that hold the spindle in,maybe a rap or two with a deadblow hammer, then sliding the spindle to clear the belt.


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 23, 2009)

It may seem odd but it is fairly common to have to remove the spindle from the headstock to replace a belt on many of the older wood lathes. I have an old Delta and that is how my lathe was made. 

You may want to check out the Old Wood Working Machines web site at: http://www.owwm.com you can register for their forum and ask questions and get answers from guys that own the same machine as you. they also have an archive of scaned documents that includes most of the owners manuals for the old craftsman tools. I found a manual for my early 50's scroll saw.

I should add that the OWWM site is dedicated to North American machinery that is at least 25 years old.


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Loosen the bolts or hold downs on the motor allowing it to tip. Slip the belt on and tighten back up.


----------



## hazard (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe post what model lathe it is


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 23, 2009)

Trimmmed and BlueRider now we are getting somewhere. Here are some pics. Now question is, how hard do I need to pound on that shaft to remove it. Or spend $ for the "link belt". 

This was an amazing buy I got an old table saw, jointer combo and the lathe for $160 if the memory serves me correctly. But the kicker is the lathe came on a stand with four draws full of belts, chisels, grinding wheels or all sorts and a lot more.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a nice chunk of old steel there Bob...........check this thread out, it might help you out. 

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?t=34582&highlight=replace+craftsman+lathe+belt


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 23, 2009)

Good work Dave, I owe you for that one. That is the lathe I have. I will try to post some more pics tomorrow for the interested. I will ask my question on that forum. Funny how in that particular thread they mentioned the tablesaw too. I need a pulley for the jointer hopefully someone can point me to one. I did research some forums when I bought the two to see of the value. There must have been a special back when because it seemed one went with the other. The table saw I use all the time and it is quite handy. Best yet it is a perfect size for the size shop I have. Thanks again, tried to rep you but I'm shooting blanks.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a feeling that link was gonna make you happy!


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 24, 2009)

Got it done, thanks guys.


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice lathe. That was back when Craftsman was making some really nice machines, on a par with Delta and Walker Turner. If that cross slide ever gets in your way I would be happy to store it for you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have exactly that lathe (sans cross silde...). I rebuilt the spindle and replaced the pulley with a modern (MAS) cast iron version.

Seems like your problem is solved, but the easiest way to press/pull a reluctant spindle out is with a threaded rod and spacers that press on the housing (pipe off-cuts). Mine has a galled shaft and pulley from a set screw improperly tightened and needed more force to get of than was reasonable with the tail stock.

If your pulley ever slips, just center drill the shaft thought the pulley hole and put in a set screw with a short nose.

I did put a linked belt on mine to solve any future belt change issues.


You spindle and inside bore (it's an MT2 taper) will clean up nicely with evaporust. Followed by maybe an MT2 reamer to make it even better


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 3, 2009)

It wasn't hard to pull it out at all. Just wanted to know if that was what I had to do. Once I decided to pull it out it was just a matter of a few taps on the spindle with a hammer and wooden dowel that I found in one of the drawers and out it came. Went back in even easier.


----------

